# Electric chute deflector for my tractor snowblower



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

My Kubota B3030 HSDC tractor came with a B2782 snowblower with a manual chute deflector pictured below:
http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/946/medium/original-chute-deflector.jpg
Although I live in the boondocks and don't have to worry about thowing snow in my neighbor's yard, it is still nice to change the angle of the chute periodically. Getting out of the tractor and doing it manually is a pain so most of the time when I would have liked to change the angle, I would just use it the way it was. 
I had seen others on this forum construct their own methods of controlling the chute deflector angle from within the cab. WayneB gave me some specific information on where to get the critical parts needed to build one like this and here is the result. I probably spent $125 on parts (actuator, DP/DT switch, wire, bolts, washers, fuses and fuse holder). 
I spent more time running wire around my tractor than on any other part of the process and it was 25 degrees out but I did have my kerosene salamander to keep me a bit warm. I probably spent 4 hours on installing eveything with my wife's help at times. The actuator has a 4" stroke although I could get by with less. The mount on the chute seems a little flimsy with a little vibration, but there really isn't much stress, so I think it will work. I did put a fuse in the system with the unit directly wired to the battery. It would be nice to not have the wire hanging lose, but you need some slack. In any event it is working very well so far after 5 snowblowing episodes since I installed it.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/946/medium/chute-deflector1.jpg

CHUTE OPENED TO MINIMUM
http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/946/medium/chute-closed.jpg

CHUTE OPENED TO MAXIMUM
http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/946/medium/chute-open.jpg

DP/DT MOMENTUM SWITCH ON LEVER SHROUD
http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/946/medium/deflector-switch.jpg

Here is a short movie on YouTube of my tractor snowblowing:
Kubota B3030 HSDC snowblowing Jan 2012 (HD) - YouTube


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, thats a sweet setup!








very nice..
Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Electric Chute*

Sounds good, wish I could see the pictures


----------



## Tall Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Sounds good, wish I could see the pictures


Me too


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I fixed the photos..
oddly I couldnt quite tell what was wrong with them..
I copied the links, they open fine in a seperate browser, I re-copied them back in with new tags,
then they worked..weird..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hmmm..they arent working again..
must be the host of the photos (tractorbynet) doesnt allow hotlinking into other forums..I converted them to links..you can now see the photos by clicking on the links..


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Photo's*

Even if I cut-and-paste the url into a browser, I only get as far as www.tractorbynet.com on every one I've tried. Oh well.

Still sounds good, regardless.

Forgot to try the Youtube, that one worked at least. Boy could I have used that last year!


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

OK, here are the pictures. Sorry for the screwup.

Original manual chute deflector adjuster:












Installed motor for chute deflector









Chute deflector fully open










Chute deflector fully closed:










DPDT mommentary switch:











Here is the movie of the tractor snowblowing after the installation:

http://youtu.be/4HVU21qLUV4


----------

